# Chicken Marsala



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I want to make it.  How 70's of me.  My question is do I use sweet marsala wine or dry?  Any good recipes?  Would love a modern twist to it as well.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Dry marsala all the way. Sweet marsala would be WAY too sweet once reduced.

http://rouxbe.com/recipes/1544 (no need to subscribe, just click 'text recipe' below the video box) - that's the recipe I followed and I liked the result although I always wish there was more sauce. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kk, 

i have a veal marsala on the menu, but do it the same way with chicken... i use dry marsala, cremini mushrooms, diced proscuitto and cream....not sure it's any sort of twist but everyone sure seems to enjoy it. its all in the sauce, which is in the marsala, so get a decent one, doesn't have to be top shelf, but don't get the cheapest either...it'll make all the difference...i use florio brand... aah,such a wonderful simple dish.    a salute...

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

This is my version of Chicken Marsala that goes over very well in our house.  My hubby is American-Italian and thinks that if it doesn't have red sauce on it, it's not Italian, yeah right brother.  We have a Trader Joe's not too far away from us, so I buy Incanto Dry Marsala (under $5) which is from Italy.

I remember reading somewhere that it's best to use Marsala from Italy, that it's the real stuff, no additives and such.  As DurangoJo was saying, you could use veal, chicken or my inlaws use pork.

4 boneless-skinless Chicken thighs (or breasts), cut into bit size pieces

¼ C Flour

½ tsp Salt

1 tsp Pepper

8 oz sliced Crimini Mushroom

½ small Onion or 2 small Shallots, diced fine

1 Garlic clove, minced

¾ C dry Marsala Wine

1 ¼ C Chicken broth

2 Tbsp Butter

2 Tbsp Olive Oil

In a large pan heat EVOO, sauté mushrooms until brown, remove to a bowl.  Add more oil if needed along with a little butter for flavor and sweat onions until just translucent; add garlic & sauté until fragrant, transfer to a dish.  Toss chicken in flour salt & pepper, shaking off excess; brown, about 3 minutes per side; transfer to another plate.  Add wine and scarp up all brown bits, reduce, pour in broth; add back onions and mushrooms to the pan and bring to a bubble.  Swirl in 2 Tbsp of butter and reduce for a few minutes; add back in the chicken and simmer for about 5 minutes until sauce thickens further.  Serve over pasta or polenta, also nice with roasted potatoes.

Mangiamo!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Kanehogirl -- looks good! A minor technique tweak -- always brown your protein first before moving on to the aromatics and mushrooms. It leaves fond in the pan, which helps flavor everything else. They leave fond as well -- so the fond becomes very complex and aromatic, and when you finally do deglaze -- wow.

True even if you (lightly) flour the chicken first.

Just a "cooking fundamental" thing which you might like to try.

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

well, i personally use cutlets and do everything right in the pan to stay...no sauteeing and moving them out and so forth and putting them back...it seems like you lose a lot of the good stuff...it's a pretty quick dish to make..you just gotta do it in the right order... i also don't put any herbs in my version at all...don't know why...just doesn't seem to call for it to me...but then again, as everyone here always says..'that's just me'....

joey


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I was thinking right along those lines in terms of recipes so thank you.  I like the addition of proscuitto durangojo, and I like the bit of lemon as well French Fries.  I wonder if I can combine those ideas without it becoming too muddled.

Damn, the guy at the liquor store swore up and down that I have to use sweet marsala so I bought it but now cannot return it. 

Kanegirl, you must tell your husband to visit Italy one day and see for himself that very few dishes are smothered with red sauce, in fact I can't recall having any red sauce in any of the homes I visited there except when having pizza and even then there were many options without red sauce.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Dry Marsala all he way. I make simiar to the way described  further back. I pound my chicken a bit for even cooking, trim all yellow fat off and dredge & saute chicken first then the rest in same pan.  I use shallots only and a hint of garlic.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

sometimes the liqour store will take back a bottle if it's unopened...if it were me, i'd keep it and make zabaglione, to serve with fresh berries...maybe not the same meal though as the chicken marsala...

joey


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

durangojo said:


> sometimes the liqour store will take back a bottle if it's unopened...if it were me, i'd keep it and make zabaglione, to serve with fresh berries...maybe not the same meal though as the chicken marsala...
> 
> joey


Good idea! I asked the liquor store and they said it is illegal in NY state to return liquor.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

yeah cowgirl!! 

zabaglione would make the perfect sweet ending to that meal...

veal marsala over creamy polenta, finshed off with strong coffee and fresh berries topped with a HUGE spoonful of the yummy, creamy, custard-y sauce

AAHHH, what about a starter though?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

boar_d_laze said:


> Kanehogirl -- looks good! A minor technique tweak -- always brown your protein first before moving on to the aromatics and mushrooms. It leaves fond in the pan, which helps flavor everything else. They leave fond as well -- so the fond becomes very complex and aromatic, and when you finally do deglaze -- wow.
> 
> True even if you (lightly) flour the chicken first.
> 
> ...


bdl, 

good point...

I've always made this recipe in this order, but I will try it the way that you and durangojo suggest for a better fond


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Koukouvagia said:


> Good idea! I asked the liquor store and they said it is illegal in NY state to return liquor.


We have a rather large liquor store here in Upstate NY and I returned a bottle of something I bought once. It wasn't wine. They balked at first but took it back (Opened as well) I don't think people usually return liquor so they don't make it a policy but they didn't say anything about it being illegal.I know it's legal and up to the discretion of the store owner as to whether they accept returns or exchanges of unopened bottles. They don't say anything about opened bottles.


----------



## mary johnson (May 13, 2014)

I have been trying to "perfect" it, I've made it 3 different times now, and have even tried a gluten free version that turned out great using a brown rice flour in place of regular flour to coat the chicken with.   Anyway, I've been using the "sweet" Marsala wine I think and have felt like something just wasn't quite right....so I will be going out tomorrow and getting some Dry Marsala and trying it again.  Hopefully, that works!


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

Mary, this is an old thread.


----------

